# Hello another newbie



## soulezoo (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I'm so impressed at the level of knowledge and insight of a lot of the members here and fascinating threads about what could be. I've only made a few posts and have mostly been lurking or reading old threads.

The international flavor also adds so much to the overall quality of discussion.

As for me, the fascination starts with my father who was a B-24 pilot. I was a flying crew chief on c-141's and KC-10's in the USAF for 26 years. 

Cheers to all. 

Terry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard! and a big  to your father!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome from Canada.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome Terry from Terry in the UK. Two Terry's could be confusing - we'll call you Bruce ............. and Rule One, no poo.... oops !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 14, 2014)

G'day Terry and a warm welcome from down under, and Rule Two…………………..we ain't got one !


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard Terry. Beer's in the fridge.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome to the insane asylum. Wing 1 is for "regular people", Wing 2 is for those that are heavily medicated, and Wing 3 is for Lucky. STAY AWAY from him!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2014)

What!? 

What did I do!?

Whatever it was, it wasn't me!!

Welcome to asy....family Terry!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 15, 2014)

We fooled another one............... beers all around, my shout!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 15, 2014)

....and now the singing of the forum song.


anybody remember what it is?

Right. Well, welcome to the Forum!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome and Bacon


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2014)

The forum song? Is it "This here's the wattle, the symbol of our land, you can stick it in a bottle, or hold it in your hand" ?
Oh, or is it "I'm a lum...", No, maybe "I'll sing you a song and it won't take long, all Corporals are bas...." er ... maybe not that one either!
Anyway, it's Beer Call, and it's Jan's round .............


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 15, 2014)

I thought this was the forum song, courtesy of the Dr. Demento show


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4_


----------



## Njaco (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope, this is it. Words by Jan....of course..

.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QgCfnBtF7M_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome aboard Terry

Gotta love the '24...I know I do !!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2014)

I think we scared him away......................


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 16, 2014)

welcome Terry


----------



## soulezoo (Nov 17, 2014)

Nope did not scare me away! It's just weekends are made for girlfriends and all that. 

Thanks to all for the warm welcome, this rounds on me; *slap a squadron coin on the table* for next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah, welcome back new Bruce ! You'll need a bigger coin than that though - Jan has his beer in a bucket. (but only in 'polite' company - the rest of the time he just lies under the tap ....).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Ah, welcome back new Bruce ! You'll need a bigger coin than that though - Jan has his beer in a bucket. (but only in 'polite' company - the rest of the time he just lies under the tap ....).



Usually not long after, that you've fallen into, and crashed out, a bathtub filled with beer....more often than not, also with a hippocroccofrog sized set of granny knickers on top of your head!

Btw, did you manage to get rid of that crudely drawn (with an inky) mustasch from the last bender, I think that it was Njaco, he started off with a rather dashing Hitler styled one, but he chickened out...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes old chap, I did. It washed off, and I got my real one out of the cupboard and stuck it back on with bacon grease.


----------



## soulezoo (Nov 17, 2014)

I see you guys are going to be difficult to keep up with!

Kind of reminds of the time I had a young crew chief in training with me and he decided to try to keep up with the flight crew in drinking games.. It did not work out so well for him and the next day was spent with his face in very close proximity of the heretofore unserviced lavatory (after flying from Spengdahlem to Bangor).... good times!


----------



## at6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Welcome. The group can be a bit irreverent at times but then again we're mostly adults here I think. It took me awhile to become comfortable with the lads, but wouldn't think of running out on them now.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 18, 2014)

Some of us fellas discussing world events and if the Mustang or Spitfire was the superior dogfighter.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 18, 2014)

..... and now for something completely different.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2014)

I assume Jan is sleeping under the table because I wouldn't fit in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I assume Jan is sleeping under the table because I wouldn't fit in.



No, because...

1: I only drink quality intoxicating liquids...
2: 330 cl cans are too small....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2014)

Right...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I assume Jan is sleeping under the table because I wouldn't fit in.


Nope...he missed the table...


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 18, 2014)

at6 said:


> we're mostly adults here I think.




I'd rather be mostly Adult (on a Tuesday when there's a Q in the month) otherwise......................


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Nope...he missed the table...
> 
> View attachment 277070



Now we know why alcohol fuddles.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Tracker (Nov 18, 2014)

Hopefully, there's always a tomorrow to drink some more!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## soulezoo (Nov 19, 2014)

There's a saying in Talkeetna Alaska in which they describe themselves as a "drinking village with a fishing problem"...

I think there's a parallel to be found here. 

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Nov 19, 2014)

A little late, but as it says: "better late than never" 

Welcome to the clan.
Knowledge, experience, artists and geniuses modeling whatever it is left build !!
And good drinkers by what I see... 

And as you say, "it will be very difficult to keep up with them"
(I still have trouble , but it is a fabulous group)


Toast with excellent tequila "Don Julio 70"
Saludos desde la Ciudad de México 

LC
SANCER


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum Terry. A big  to your dad and a thank you to the both of you for your service to the country.


----------



## soulezoo (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks to all. I must say I've never experienced a more "colorful" welcome!


----------



## at6 (Nov 21, 2014)

Only brave souls dare enter here. As you may have guessed by now, many fainthearted individuals joined, posted once, and retreated from the lads. This is truly no place for the easily insulted or thin skinned. The guys are frank. honest in opinion, and never afraid to openly express what they think. My kind of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 21, 2014)

at6 said:


> Only brave souls dare enter here. As you may have guessed by now, many fainthearted individuals joined, posted once, and retreated from the lads. This is truly no place for the easily insulted or thin skinned. The guys are frank. honest in opinion, and never afraid to openly express what they think. My kind of people.



Oh you mean this one?

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html

Put aside a week or so to read

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Did someone say Tequila!?*


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2014)

No, they said "It's Your ROUND !!"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2014)

*I bought the last rounds!!*


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2014)

Better than Tequila, would be Mezcal!

But only in moderation, as this stuff is evil (evil in a good way, but packs a serious kick)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2014)

Well this got out of hand quickly...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Well this got out of hand quickly...


I's actually been a slow-motion train wreck for quite a while now


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Like watching Terry, trying to chat up a hippocroccofrog, for some tonsil wrestling you mean?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Like watching Terry, trying to chat up a hippocroccofrog, for some tonsil wrestling you mean?


I...just...
I...Just can't...unsee that...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2014)

There is no way I, or anyone in their right mind, would even _approach_ a Hippocroccofrog, never mind chat one up !!


----------



## Elmas (Nov 23, 2014)

Warm welcome from Sardinia, seaplane land.....


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 23, 2014)

Airframes said:


> There is no way I, or anyone in their right mind, would even _approach_ a Hippocroccofrog, never mind chat one up !!








I think I've chatted up one or two Hippocroccofrogs in the past, but I do have to say I was, very, very, very, ver' Drunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2014)

In the meantime, down at.....


----------



## soulezoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh Lordy... you guys make me spit coffee through my nose. 

No Mezcal! Worse than a wine hangover and it has that stupid worm!

I'm a bourbon guy myself... Pappy Van Winkle for everyone!


----------



## soulezoo (Nov 24, 2014)

And did everyone see the earlobes on that guy above? 

My hell...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2014)

He's not a newbie....... he's been here for over a month, and doesn't know any better than all the rest of us.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2014)

Rules of the Forum: You have to pass some kind of liquid (mostly hot or alcoholic) through the nose at least once during the probationary period. Or we send you to the Hello Kitty Forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2014)

Where Jan, wearing a tutu, is in charge .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh thank God I'm not there. 

Might have to pluck eyes out with a dull pencil. Some things cannot be unseen... as noted earlier.


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 25, 2014)

Mostly hot or alcoholic?


----------



## soulezoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Now you're describing my ex wives....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## herman1rg (Nov 25, 2014)

Ex wives by the right Number!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2014)

soulezoo said:


> And did everyone see the earlobes on that guy above?
> 
> My hell...



Cracking lugs indeed!


----------



## at6 (Nov 25, 2014)

soulezoo said:


> And did everyone see the earlobes on that guy above?
> 
> My hell...


Those are handles for tonsil hockey with hippocroccofrogs.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2014)

Where on Earth did you find that pic of Jan's ex- girlfriends, and Aunt?? !!
(The Aunt is the one on the right in the photo - her name is Roger, and 'she' normally works in Jamies Bar, just off Sauchiehall Street, during weekdays, so Jan tells me. Of course, she/he is normally dressed in M S chinos, shirt and brogues on those occasions.).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Where on Earth did you find that pic of Jan's ex- girlfriends, and Aunt?? !!
> (The Aunt is the one on the right in the photo - her name is Roger, and 'she' normally works in Jamies Bar, just off Sauchiehall Street, during weekdays, so Jan tells me. Of course, she/he is normally dressed in M S chinos, shirt and brogues on those occasions.).



You're the one to talk old boy.....remember your date last weekend?
Terry was over her like a cat on high quality catnip!!
I sh*t you not...!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 30, 2014)

What !!!...six bl**dy pages on an intro and all I got was 2 !!!

That's favouritism !! 

I'm off for an industrial strength sulk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Is it a bird? Is it an aeroplane? Is it a balloon? 

No, it's Geedee..... 

The _Incredible Sulk!!!_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think I'm now going to take a vow of celibacy.


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 1, 2014)

I heard the one on the far right cry out:
"come here and I'll gum ya!" 

I ran away with great fear of impending doom....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2014)

So you hear voices... aha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 1, 2014)

Only since I started this thread... 

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## herman1rg (Dec 1, 2014)

soulezoo said:


> Only since I started this thread...
> 
> LOL



You seem to be fitting in quite well.................................


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 1, 2014)

If we don't break you within 6 months, you will be presented with the forum uniform...










Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2014)

And will be given with some bacon. You can stop hearing these voices at least.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 1, 2014)

Wurger said:


> And will be given with some bacon. You can stop hearing these voices at least.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## herman1rg (Dec 2, 2014)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 278406


Copycat, LOL!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2014)

I just thought that was the only appropriate response. You know kinda like.....

.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2014)

Who wants more of Bacon ... ??? Bacon, bacon ... fresh bacon !!!


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 3, 2014)

If a FW190 had bacon in 1944, would it be better than an Spit XIV? Would a bacon equipped fighter fly more effectively under water? 

LOL


----------



## Tracker (Dec 4, 2014)

In Canada we now have a product "Bacon Marmalade" from one of the major grocery chains. Absolutely fantastic on everything! I have graduated to eating it out of the jar with a spoon; no need to put it on anything.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2014)

Tracker said:


> In Canada we now have a product "Bacon Marmalade" from one of the major grocery chains. Absolutely fantastic on everything! I have graduated to eating it out of the jar with a spoon; no need to put it on anything.



You need to read this thread....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc-/alright-world-33712.html?highlight=


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 5, 2014)

Luxury! we used to dream of Bacon marmalade, and spoons!
When I was a lad we had to chew on the magazine ads showing a pig just to get the idea of bacon, and use a twig for a spoon!


----------



## Tracker (Dec 7, 2014)

Njaco,
I was going to give you bacon for your post, but the rest of the group would just salivate and I don't think there is enough bacon to satisfy everyones cravings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 8, 2014)

Tracker:

Does the darkside have bacon cookies?

If so, count me in!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2014)

Nope. it doesn't. But bacon cookies have dark side, especially, if you overburn them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dinner is served.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## soulezoo (Dec 8, 2014)

Instant classic....

I think I am in love!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2014)

It's just LUST.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2014)

Not much fat on that bacon.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2014)

That's the slim line offering....not offerings as in virgins, or....hang on and I'll check...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2014)

However the left piece of the bacon seems to be a little bit expired. In other words not too fresh.


----------

